# Your opinion of my website...



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am hear to ask for some help with feedback from my website.

I am not getting people to fill out info in order to generate leads from my site despite my web traffic has healthy #'s

I am hoping some of you could take a minute to look over the site & let me know what is or is not working.

Any feedback + or - is appreciated!


address: MattTedesco.com

Thanks, Matt Tedesco


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks great Matt. How well are your keyword serps doing?


----------



## Cgallagher (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice job, I would stick a few more pictures of your work in between the paragraphs on the "About" page. I understand you need the keywords, but it's probably more than anyone would read just surfing through.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I think its awesome looking. 

pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good to my untrained eye. I fixed the link in your post and can't wait to hear what the more experienced say.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

A very nice looking site ! Easy to navigate ! Lots of pics :thumbup: A hearty 2 thumbs up !


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

*minor tweak to the about page*

looks great. your work looks really clean and beautiful. the "about" page is overwhelming to read. try shortening the width of the paragraph and breaking up the text a bit...you know how like a magazine or newspaper is easier to read than an essay paper? other than that it looks really nice!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

That's a nice Wordpress template - I like this one.

I would suggest placing your "Free Estimate" button that you have on the front page at the top where you have the "mail, google, facebook" buttons.

This will make it more prominent and appear on every single page on your site. A visitor should be able to click on an estimate button from any page they land on your site.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Sucks.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

ah just foolin', looks fantastic. What is the name of the template you are using. (if ya don't mind me asking)


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

Great site, Matt!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

First glance.Somethin weird going on with the overlaping of names on the Testimonials


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pictures in gallery are good & sharp.Do you do exterior? Don't see any pictures?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

It looks good Matt. You might want to consider increasing the font size just a bit. The white text on a black background can be a bit difficult to read and this might make it a bit easier.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Many Thanks for the positive feedback! 

I will take everyones advice and tweak the few things mentioned...

larger text...

move estimate button...

fix overlapping of testimonials...

break up the about page a bit...


As for template, I am not sure which one I am using...

Aaron61, I do mostly interiors... the exterior work is usually decks, shutters & exterior trim.... rarely do I get calls for complete exteriors..


----------



## chismville (Aug 3, 2011)

Matt

The site looks good. I agree with Yaro with putting the schedule an estimate button top right! That should help. 

Web marketing still involves trial, testing, and tweaking. So make a not of your overall web traffic before the change and how many web request you get. Then make the changes and track leads after. You can also offer a call to action, create urgency to call now, hard to do for painting I know...unless you do giveaway something like free color consult with a designer of they schedule this week, a $400 value. Etc. 

Also, I love black backgrounds! However they are considered hard on the eyes for reading. So keep that in mind long term. And continue to blog! Blog and post on your projects: before and after. Create good and local content. This will attract more local traffic. Be faithful at this! 

Nice work though. Really like your site.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I like it!!!:thumbsup: I want one just like that. :yes:


----------



## Gproinc (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks Great! Although i agree with David the black is hard to read. The pictures look crisp and your gallery has a good speed. I constantly update mine as well, its always a work in progress.


----------



## John's Painting (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Chris,

I think the colour scheme of the page looks great. It gives off a very subtle but refined sense of class! 

I see that you've also go a blog there which a lot of service sites exclude - including mine www.getjohntopaint.com.au - I'm ashamed to say! Haha. I'm working on included a blog because I've been told having one there can dramatically help your search engine results.

I'd love to pick your brain as to what you think should go in that section. I had a quick browse of your blog but the main thing that's stopping me is that I wouldn't really know what to write. Just tips and info, maybe?

Either way, the site looks great mate. Top work and best of luck to you!

JC.


----------

